# Rescape and more damsel fun



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so today i tore my whole mixed reef apart

2 reasons, i did not like the rock layout, and i wanted all the fricken damsels out of my tank

after getting all the damsels out, i decided i wanted to get rid of my tang and maroon clown after the arrival of my perculas. but in the process of pulling all the liverock out i unknowingly took a piece out with batman (my trigger) in it and put it in the rubbermade where he ended up getting squished . All will be fine as long as my other half doesnt notice him missing. Brought all my damsels and other fish to the lps to exchange them for a bubble tip, and a bunch of hermit crabs/snails for my nano tank.

Got home, start putting liverock back in, waited for the water to clear up and sure enough....









plus one more that i managed to catch and transfer to my hospital tank where i can actually catch it and bring it to the lfs

heres fts
sorry about the cloudiness.... its still a bit cloudy from moving liverock around/adding powerheads/putting purple up in

before:









After:









still not 100% happy with the rockwork so ill probably be doing more minor changes in the future


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the new rock layout. I really want to do a SW tank myself and I see bowfronts are the way to go.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tbh I woulnt suggest a bowfront. A breeder tank is a lot easier to do nicer aquascaping due to the footprint and also I find a shallower tank is easier to work with and you get better lighting to the bottom of the tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yea that makes sense, they sure look nice though lol I have a 10 gal I have been contemplating making a SW for my first try. Rather do something smaller so if I mess it up I'm not out much lol Out of interest, why did you not like the Damsels?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Theyre like the goldfish of the saltwater world. Cheep disposable annoying fish


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol ok thanks, thought they looked kinda cool , but then I'm not a big goldfish fan either lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Also small in saltwater is always harder the bigger the tank the more stable it will be


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice 'scaping!

And agreed, go for a 30g setup for your first SW experience (not nano, and not big). Some lucked out with nanos for their first experience, however most don't fair well. The smaller the less forgiving, for sure.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive got close to 250 lbs of liverock and i still cant find a scape i really like... I think i need to do a 90 gallon breeder to get what i want


----------

